

Ask HN: How To Add Video To Ramamia (Upload AND Webcam) - jasonlbaptiste

Quick background: Ramamia is a web app that allows families to simply and privately share with each other.  We want to allow families to upload AND record directly from their webcam simple videos.  Our users keep requesting it and we're going to add it.  We could try to build it from scratch, but that might be counter productive if something already exists.  Looking for either an open source plug in, library, or something we can easily use.  The video should be flash.  Also, we need heavy privacy, so if we use another service, all videos can't just be lumped together.  Probably looking for something more like a web service.  Videoegg used to do EXACTLY this back in the day.  They discontinued the service.
======
callmeed
<http://pandastream.com/> if you want an open-source solution–of course you
have to manage your own AWS services.

<http://www.flixcloud.com/> if you want some on-demand services with an API.
They will process on put on your server/S3.

------
icey
<http://www.fliggo.com/> (These guys are a YC company)

~~~
zimbabwe
I know this is news.YC, but if it's a good company can we link to it without
the affiliation notice? It's understandable - though irritating - that any
company with a "(YC 200X Grad)" label gets all its minutiae voted to the top
of the page, but let's draw the line at comments and provide ideas for
services without the wankery.

Fliggo looks really nice without my knowing anything about how it's funded.

~~~
icey
I'm sure this may come as a shock, but a lot of people are interested in
knowing whether or not a company is YC funded, given the domain we're at is
ycombinator.com.

I'm sorry if you feel this is "wankery"; I just prefer not to drop naked
links.

~~~
zimbabwe
Naked links? There's certainly context. A particular sort of site was asked
for; a link was provided, the front page of which said exactly why the link
was being offered.

If it had been something a bit more informative (if you'd mentioned YC along
with some other stuff), then you're fleshing out the link, but if the only
detail you're mentioning is YC you're not offering much. There are a lot of
YCombinator companies I love, and there are a handful that I think are
dreadful, and so being told it's a YC company doesn't guarantee me of anything
other than that you'll be voted higher.

I'm sorry if the term "wankery" offended you - I use that as a lighthearted
jab. Didn't mean to sound cruel when I said that.

------
jakehow
Not sure if using another sites API is what you were getting at but I have
heard some people using the Viddler API (no personal experience with it).

<http://developers.viddler.com/documentation/>

~~~
markbao
Sure, another website's API is fine. And may even be preferable, since they
already have the infrastructure.

We've taken a look at Viddler's API, and while it's possible to record, it
requires a Viddler account to record. There could be a big communal Ramamaia
Viddler account, but then the videos have to be completely public and visible
on Ramamia's Viddler page, which is undesirable.

Then again, last time I looked at it was a few months ago. Things may have
changed.

